# Absoloute Monster



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Got this pic sent to me and was told it was shot up in NW ohio near Pickerel wildlife area. Anyone know any truth to this besides the fact that this thing is HUGGGEEE??? I was told it'd score between 240-250" IDK??? All hearsay until I get solid truth. Just figured you guys would want to see a pic of this thing!


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

Yikes. I would have had to shoot that deer from the seated position. No way my knees would have been stable enough to stand for that.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

What a beast. WOW.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I guess for sure it was shot on private land thats right next to Pickeral creek. An absoloute monster buck man.....I cant quit starin at it.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

wow, i have seen some bruisers on friends walls, but never one that big. he's a lucky guy


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Ohio sure has some awesome deer!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lol, well this photo is out there for sure, this is the 4rd time today ive seen it. that things sure got a lot of antlers, wonder if hes maybe been licking on some minerals.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ezbite I dont think so. The woods where he lived is Pickeral Creek Wildlife Area...Huge place with more food to eat than they would ever need. He was shot out of private woods where last year an odnr officer shot a great deer out of too. I dont know exactly what he scored but I believe it was in the 170's??? I wouldnt be surprised if he threw out any food either. I noticed in the bed of that truck there is Buck Jam or something similar too. Great deer.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Minerals don&#8217;t make antlers like that. It just takes a special deer to grow that much bone. Fantastic deer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

theres no doubt its a great deer, so before this thread turns into a beating like so many others do. here is exactly what i mean.... 



all i was saying was maybe the DEER found something to lick on that made them grow like this, because this kind of growth is not typical.

and dont try to tell me minerals wont grow bone (antlers) we hear it everyday about calicum making bones grow.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> all i was saying was maybe the DEER found something to lick on that made them grow like this, because this kind of growth is not typical.
> 
> and dont try to tell me minerals wont grow bone (antlers) we hear it everyday about calicum making bones grow.


I agree we shouldn't hijack the thread, but that right there is 100% *false*.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> I agree we shouldn't hijack the thread, but that right there is 100% *true*.


i agree with you 100%.lol.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Antler growth actually has to do with hormones more than anything.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I think we all should just accept the fact that the thing is a monster and they do exist in North western ohio! haha.....

As far as how it grew or what it was eating....does it really matter???

   Great deer jus wish it was me holding it is all haha


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i know the guy that shot this deer and he is one of the nicest people you will ever meet. couldn't of happened to a nicer guy. by the why that is a FREAAKIN' MONSTER!!!!!!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The picture was passed around this morning locally by cell phones stating it was shot on private ground around whitesman grove. Looks like its for real. Very impressive deer.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Dont know about minerals but looks like he was licking on some buck jam by the picture lol. What a deer. Congrats to the man who shot this awesome buck.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's definitely a good one. I'm sure we'll hear more about this deer. He's in the 200+ club for sure. I don't know what he was licking but it was some good stuff Unfortunately for him it won't be a doe!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW I thought I got a big one. wait I did get a big one that thing is FREAKIN HUGE! :!


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats Troy on your awesome buck. Heard score was 257....coming from Troy himself. Congrats again....will this be the biggest ohio buck killed this year?


----------

